
Low-Wage Workers Lose Out When Tech Jobs Gain - lordnacho
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/08/technology-employment-multiplier-effect-inequality-research/595291/
======
methuselah
That's so true in every context. Low wage workers doesn't get many
opportunities to brush up their skills with the fast changing business
environment. And log wage Jobs are.mostly manual jobs where automation is
taking lead. Sometimes I think it should be banned for humanity sake

